# How many points is my week worth?



## Woodworker (Sep 2, 2009)

I have learned a lot about the points program through this website and really do appreciate the honest information that I receive here.

I currently own week 47 (Thanksgiving) at Fairways of Palm-Aire (Wyndham Palm-Aire) and am thinking about converting it to points.  It is a one bedroom, odd year unit.  Could someone tell me how many Wyndham points that is worth?  Also, how many RCI points is it worth?  I am assuming that they each have their own point systems.

Am I correct that if I buy another timeshare that already has points that I can convert the weeks unit into points through Wyndham or RCI?  I have been trying for several weeks to find anyone at my resort that can tell me the cost to convert my week to points but nobody there seems to know anything about it.  

Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 2, 2009)

*32000 RCI Points for your resort, wk 47*



Woodworker said:


> I have learned a lot about the points program through this website and really do appreciate the honest information that I receive here.
> 
> I currently own week 47 (Thanksgiving) at Fairways of Palm-Aire (Wyndham Palm-Aire) and am thinking about converting it to points.  It is a one bedroom, odd year unit.  Could someone tell me how many Wyndham points that is worth?  Also, how many RCI points is it worth?  I am assuming that they each have their own point systems.
> 
> ...




1 - 4    Weekly  32000
5 - 17   Weekly 45500
18 - 25  Weekly 32000
26 - 32  Weekly 45500
33 - 35  Weekly 32000 
36 - 43  Weekly 22500
44 - 47  Weekly 32000
48 - 50  Weekly 22500 
51 - 52  Weekly 45500

I don't know anything about Wyndham and their conversion fees to points.

For RCI, most times the conversion to Points is about $3000.  It's not worth the costs when you can easily purchase that many RCI Points on eBay for probably a buck and closing costs.  Although your week is Thanksgiving week, this week has a lower number of points than weeks 5-17 and 26-32 and 51-52.  I try to get the highest point allotment at the resort where I buy because usually you are going to pay the same maintenance fee whether your week has the most amount of points or the least amount.

I recently purchased an RCI Points timeshare with 68000 annual points for $102 plus closing.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 2, 2009)

Woodworker said:


> I currently own week 47 (Thanksgiving) at Fairways of Palm-Aire (Wyndham Palm-Aire) and am thinking about converting it to points.  It is a one bedroom, odd year unit.  Could someone tell me how many Wyndham points that is worth?  Also, how many RCI points is it worth?  I am assuming that they each have their own point systems.


IMHO, DO NOT CONSIDER THIS!!

(Sorry about the yelling.) 

If you have a Wyndham TS, converting it to Wyndham points will cost you about 20 times what the TS is worth on the open market.  So if you want Wyndham points, buy a Wyndham TS which is already in points. 

If you want a RCI point TS, buy a resale TS that stays in RCI points when you buy it. Do not buy Wyndham!  If you buy Wyndham (resale) you do not get RCI points ( even if the current owner gets them) you will only get RCI weeks.



> Am I correct that if I buy another timeshare that already has points that I can convert the weeks unit into points through Wyndham or RCI?  I have been trying for several weeks to find anyone at my resort that can tell me the cost to convert my week to points but nobody there seems to know anything about it.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!!


No you're not correct.  YES, iff you buy a Wyndham TS from the developer, Wyndham may be willing to convert your current TS to Wyndham points and you'll also get RCI points. BUT the fee will be HUGE. 

The difference between resale and developer purchase price with Wyndham is currently about $0.05 /dollar.   So you could buy 300,000 Wyndham points resale for about $1,500 or pay Wyndham >$30,000!?!  Do you really want to pay Wyndham $28,500 for the right to use points (either Wyndham or RCI )?

Good Luck & Welcome to TUG.


----------



## Woodworker (Sep 6, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a lot for your answers!  I appreciate the help.  Looks like I will be looking to get rid of my current week soon.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 6, 2009)

As you have a WK 47 which is Thanksgiving some years, you could ask REDWEEK what it is worth to deposit into their exchange system.  I personally am not a fan of Palm Aire, but I know my Week 46 in Ft Lauderdale did okay in Redweek when I deposited it with them - I got some points and booked one week and have enough left over for a second week.  (was not Thanksgiving the year I deposited).

I totally agree with all the prior posters on don't convert.  I love my Wyndham Points, but the resale market is just so cheap!  And my RCI Points were all brought resales - making them a great deal.  I, unlike most of the other RCI Points fan, believe the underlying RCI resort is important - for both the discount to reserve and to get the best times that I want.

Yes, I got a DVC vacation with my RCI Points.  And I have got a couple of great deals with the Wyndham 28,000 pts deposits into RCI Weeks for Weeks exchanges back into Wyndham.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 6, 2009)

*I believe that the underlying is a very important part of the timeshare ownership*



vacationhopeful said:


> I, unlike most of the other RCI Points fan, believe the underlying RCI resort is important - for both the discount to reserve and to get the best times that I want.
> 
> Yes, I got a DVC vacation with my RCI Points.  And I have got a couple of great deals with the Wyndham 28,000 pts deposits into RCI Weeks for Weeks exchanges back into Wyndham.



I always consider the underlying week when I make a purchase for a timeshare converted to RCI Points.  The price, maintenance fee costs, management of resort, special assessment history, maintenance of property, cost to fee ratio, and the underlying week all factor in to the decision.  I want to know that if anything happens to RCI Points that I still have a week that I will enjoy using, can rent at least for the fees if I don't use it, or would be able to sell for at least what I paid for it.


----------

